# Drawing Thread



## Rizzie (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi, I'm an INTP but have taken an interest in art these past two years. This thread is to share any art that you may have made.


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't draw as much as I used to, but I still draw and paint on occasion. Here are a couple of older drawings.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## 0ddity (Aug 5, 2020)

There are some of mine


----------

